
US government opens $9m cyber security center - newacc
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/44495/108/
======
tptacek
Nine million dollars wouldn't pay for the post-it notes at the largest "cyber
security center" already operating in the government.

------
atambo
"headed by a presidential cyber security csar"

